# 2.5.4 bin



## tnolan (Feb 28, 2010)

Does anyone have the 2.5.4 bin file for the Kindle 2i?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure but I don't think anyone with a K2 has been updated to v2.5.4 yet - I think it's just the new GDXs which have come with that on. In any case, I don't know how anyone is going to capture the .bin file now. Before, if you had on a screensaver or font hack and the Kindle tried to update itself, it would fail and the .bin file would just sit on the Kindle till the hacks were taken off - meaning the file could be copied before it disappeared. The new hacks don't interfere with the update so that won't happen and I don't know of another way to capture it. If it was vital to have it, it would be available on Amazon, so I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

If you have the latest version of my fonts or ss hack installed, they'll trap the update bin file just before running the updater. . (Meaning it'll end up in linkfonts/ or linkss/ depending on the hacks installed)


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

NiLuJe said:


> If you have the latest version of my fonts or ss hack installed, they'll trap the update bin file just before running the updater. . (Meaning it'll end up in linkfonts/ or linkss/ depending on the hacks installed)


That's good to know - I didn't realise that would happen - how very crafty of you!


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

NiLuJe said:


> If you have the latest version of my fonts or ss hack installed, they'll trap the update bin file just before running the updater. . (Meaning it'll end up in linkfonts/ or linkss/ depending on the hacks installed)


I just checked my Kindle and the 2.5.4 bin file is not in either directory. If and when it does, does this mean that I can just drag it into the root directory and then select "Update Your Kindle" in the Settings?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

TomDiego said:


> I just checked my Kindle and the 2.5.4 bin file is not in either directory. If and when it does, does this mean that I can just drag it into the root directory and then select "Update Your Kindle" in the Settings?


Hmmm, I undertood him to mean that the Kindle would update despite the hacks, but unlike previously the .bin file would be retained. You're reading it that the .bin file is captured and then you can manually update without removing the hacks?

Hopefully NiLuJe can clarify that.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> Hmmm, I undertood him to mean that the Kindle would update despite the hacks, but unkike previously the .bin file would be retained. You're reading it that the .bin file is captured and then you can manually update without removing the hacks?
> 
> Hopefully NiLuJe can clarify that.


Yes, it could mean that as well. As I understand it the hacks are no longer supposed to interfere with updates, which leads me to believe that your interpretation is correct, and, as a bonus, they also trap the update file, which could then be shared with others.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

LYes, that what I thought too linjeakal - that NiLuJe's scripts would allow the updates to occur now.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah, no, it won't magically pull the binfile from Whispernet, Linjeakel is right .

It's just, once you've received it, you'll be able to install it without touching the hacks, and, afterwards, you'll still be able to access it, it'll be stored in the linkss or linkfonts folder. .


----------



## tnolan (Feb 28, 2010)

Ah. Well I just checked my linkss folder and it's not there, so maybe the global\international ones aren't getting it. Thanks to everyone for your help! I can turn my wireless off now and save my battery for more important things, like reading!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I think the 2.5.3 was for the international, the 2.5.4 for the K2US.  Would be nice if Amazon could just let us know when it sends us stuff that changes the firmware, hey?


----------



## TanyaD (Jun 12, 2010)

I was just sitting here playing with my k2us and 2.5.4 downloaded


----------



## HankP (Jan 18, 2010)

My K2us just went from 2.5.2 to 2.5.4 with both hacks installed!!!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

HankP said:


> My K2us just went from 2.5.2 to 2.5.4 with both hacks installed!!!


Now that is a great sign! First time I think I have heard that, so nice to have that info confirmed.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

NiLuJe said:


> Yeah, no, it won't magically pull the binfile from Whispernet, Linjeakel is right .
> 
> It's just, once you've received it, *you'll be able to install it without touching the hacks*, and, afterwards, you'll still be able to access it, it'll be stored in the linkss or linkfonts folder. .


See, I'm still confused. That sounds like you have to check to see if you've got the file and then update it yourself but Hank P says



HankP said:


> My K2us just went from 2.5.2 to 2.5.4 with both hacks installed!!!


Since he's actually experienced that happening I'm going to assume that's correct and I don't have to keep checking for the file, just know that it'll still be there after the update if I want it.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I captured the K2US 2.5.2-to-2.5.4 update file: http://www.kindleminds.net/2010/07/20/2-5-4-update-file-for-us-kindle-2/


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

@NogDog: Quick question: Did you let the update install automatically, or did you launch it manually via the Settings page?

As for the actual content of the update, there's a Kernel update, with a patch to the filestorage driver (USB mass storage). And then another update with a bunch of patches to a whole bunch of components of the framework and base system.

So, no, not like the 2.5.3 k2i ;o). This one actually does things! 

That probably means we'll see one for the K2i/DX/DXi sometime soon.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I manually did a sync and check for files, saw that the update option was available, and then copied the .bin file to my PC before doing a manual update.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Okay, thanks .

So, yeah, still not sure that if the update is done automatically by the system the hacks will be able to trap the update, but it *will* update successfully, no worry about that


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

HankP said:


> My K2us just went from 2.5.2 to 2.5.4 with both hacks installed!!!


Mine too.


----------

